# How many Malawis in a 250 litre?



## Livvie15 (Jul 30, 2020)

Either Mbuna or peacock. Obviously not haps as too large. Someone told me they had 70 in that size which i thought was insane. I was thinking max 30 to overstock to reduce aggression, with powerful filtration and water changes every few days?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi and Welcome to C-F!!

What are the dimensions of your tank? 250 litre is approx. 66 gallons and Malawi cichlids need floor space to set up territories.


----------



## Livvie15 (Jul 30, 2020)

Four foot long by 18 inches wide. Lots of rocks, varying in depth, caves etc.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Twenty if you are doing mixed gender. 4 species of 1mbuna at 1m:4f of each. One species of peacock per tank so you could do 3m:17 females if you choose a timid peacock species.


----------

